# Savage Gear Suicide Duck



## Naish82 (19. September 2016)

Moin Leute.

Vorgestern waren nun auch endlich meine Suicide ducks in der Post... 
Find die Teile ja Rattenscharf und freu mich schon darauf sie am Wasser in Aktion zu sehen.
EineFrage stellt sich mir aber: Im Der Verpackung befindet sich noch ein kleines Rasselröhrchen... wie/wo soll denn dass (bei bedarf) an der Ente befestigt werden? Hab auf die schnelle nichts gefunden, und auch im Netz nichts dazu gesehen...
Hat sie jemand auch schon in den Händen und ne Idee?
Und weiß jemand zufällig, wann die "Natural" wieder verfügbar sein soll?
Gruß, Lars


----------



## Riesenangler (19. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*

Ich habe mich das auch schon gefragt, wo ich dat dingens hinstecken soll. Die Ente läuft super. Aber bisher hatte ich nur einen Nachläufer drauf.


----------



## kati48268 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*

Ich bin, was die Enten- & Ratten-Imitate angeht, sehr skeptisch.
Toll sieht der Lauf oft aus und die Erbauer lassen sich echt was einfallen.

Aber in 35Jahren Angeln habe ich selbst nie live gesehen, dass ein Hecht eine Ente oder Ratte gepackt hat und zumindest die Entenküken waren Legion und gut wahrnehmbar.
Selbst den sehr seltenen Gegenfall http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=307152&highlight=Ente konnte ich beobachten.
Natürlich weiss ich, dass das vorkommt, auch an mir bekannten & beangelten Gewässern.

Trotzdem glaube ich, dass dies Ausnahme-Beute-Ziele sind.
Frösche z.B. habe ich in so einigen Fischmäulern live verschwinden sehen und Fische aller Art natürlich.


----------



## Deep Down (19. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*

Na ja, ich habe zumindestens schon ne Ratte beim Auusnehmen in nem 80er Hecht gefunden. 

Die suicide duck, die Ratte und die Frösche etc, sind natürlich irgendwie schon Köder für ganz spezielle Situationen.
In einer Kieskuhlenbadewanne sicher nicht der Ködertipp, aber in alten zugewachsenen Gewässern oder Altarmen schon besser aufgehoben.
Also, man muss schon das Gewässer dafür haben.


----------



## shafty262 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Trotzdem glaube ich, dass dies Ausnahme-Beute-Ziele sind.



Das kommt auf die Ratten/Entenbestände an glaube ich. An meinem Hausgewässer würde ich Ratten in ner bestimmten Jahreszeit sogar fast als Hauptnahrung der hechte ansehen. 2/3 der entnommenen Tiere haben kleine Ratten im bauch, und dann auch nicht nur eine. Fische Fehlanzeige!

Allerdings sind mir die Kunstköder zu groß. 

Ente(Küken) habe ich auch schon gesehen. Aal und Krabbe finden wir auch öfter. 

Attacken auf ausgewachsene Tieren kann man hier sehr oft beobachten. Aber selten ist das angegriffenen Tier dann auch erwischt worden. Das Gewässer ist ein extrem zugekrauteter Bach mit 3-5 Metern Breite. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*

Auch wenn alle Welt dies Ente abfeiert, ich muss mich da mit den Gedanken dem kati48268 anschließen.
Die Enten und Ratten sehen wirklich klasse aus und haben einen tollen Lauf. Ich mache mir auch gar keinen Kopf, dass diese fangen. Das macht der Frosch auch. Aber ich wüsste nicht, warum ein Köder im Wasser nicht besser fangen sollte?

Aber rein aus Aspekten des Spaßes... warum nicht?


----------



## Andal (19. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*



Deep Down schrieb:


> In einer Kieskuhlenbadewanne sicher nicht der Ködertipp, aber in alten zugewachsenen Gewässern oder Altarmen schon besser aufgehoben.
> Also, man muss schon das Gewässer dafür haben.





Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Auch wenn alle Welt dies Ente abfeiert, ich muss mich da mit den Gedanken dem kati48268 anschließen.
> Die Enten und Ratten sehen wirklich klasse aus und haben einen tollen Lauf. Ich mache mir auch gar keinen Kopf, dass diese fangen. Das macht der Frosch auch. Aber ich wüsste nicht, warum ein Köder im Wasser nicht besser fangen sollte?
> 
> Aber rein aus Aspekten des Spaßes... warum nicht?



Ich gehe schwer davon aus, das man die Fänge mit der Ente und der Ratte mit jedem anderen Oberflächenköder in dem Format auch gemacht hätte. Aber man muss Savage Gear wirklich zu diesem Anglermassenfangköder gratulieren. Sie haben ihr Ziel wirklich erreicht! #6


----------



## Seele (19. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*

Also Rattenimitate fangen definitiv, davon bin ich überzeugt, warum wohl auch |rolleyes 
Aber es sind definitiv die größeren Exemplare die sich über so etwas her machen, deshalb bleiben die Massenfänge oft aus. Meiner Meinung nach fängt man auch eher die raubenden Fische als die passiven wie es vielleicht mit dem Drop Shot doch möglich ist. 

Zur Ente an sich sei zu sagen, ob die Ente jetzt nen Kopf hat oder oben einfach abgeschnitten ist, das ist völlig egal, sieht der Fisch sowieso nicht aus seiner Perspektive. Wichtig ist, dass sie möglichst die Bewegungen wie eine echte Ente vollführt und von unten dem lebenden Individuum nahe kommt.


Fake Animals sind sicher einen Versuch wert, denn gerade die alten Fische haben doch schon einiges gesehen.


----------



## tomsen83 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*

Ganz kurz meine Erfahrung dazu: 
Bei diesen Ködern verhält es sich ähnlich wie bei Propbaits (z.B. Shimano tripleimpact, Imakatsu Devil Ripper etc.), Chatterbaits, Frogs usw.
In den meisten Fällen handelt es sich schlicht um Reflexbisse, da irgendwas im potentiellen Beuteformat an der Oberfläche die Ruhe im Revier stört. Nur in den seltensten Fällen spielt die tatsächliche Silhouette eine große Rolle. Dem Hecht ist es egal ob er jetzt ne Feldmaus, Fisch oder Babyente frisst. Wenn die richtigen Reize angesprochen werden, wirds verschlungen.
Es macht aber einfach deutlich mehr Spaß, ne schnuckelige Miniente Gassi zu führen als nen schnöden Gummi am Offset durchzuleiern. Der Effekt auf den Hecht ist sicherlich bei beiden der Gleiche, daher gehts hier um Liebhaberei (was ich im übrigen super finde!).

Letztens beim Ansitz konnte ich übrigens in der schönsten Dämmerungszeit mit jeder Menge Rauberei um mich rum beobachten, wie erst eine kleine Ringelnatter unbeschadet ca. 100m Flußbreite inkl. Kraut, Schilf und Seerosenbereichen überquerte und anschließend eine Feldmaus ebenso unbeschadet eine ähnliche Strecke zurück legte.


----------



## capri2 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*

Mir wollte letzt einer erzählen sein Futterboot wurde (beladen mit Boilies) von nem Waller verschlungen.. |kopfkrat

Geht also (fast) alles|wavey:


----------



## Roter Piranha (19. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*

Hab auch eine, und ich hab schon öfter gesehen das hechte sich ne Ente geholt haben. 1x sogar eine ausgewachsene,da kamen nur paar federn hoch und die Ente war weg  . Also ich denke die Zeit kommt nach der Schonzeit wenn die Küken wieder schwimmen. Laufen tun sie echt genial,aber die Dinger kosten auch gut was,und da sie wissen das kaum eine abreißt,nehmen Sie gleich ordentlich Geld dafür .


----------



## Justsu (19. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich gehe schwer davon aus, das man die Fänge mit der Ente und der Ratte mit jedem anderen Oberflächenköder in dem Format auch gemacht hätte. Aber man muss Savage Gear wirklich zu diesem Anglermassenfangköder gratulieren. Sie haben ihr Ziel wirklich erreicht! #6



|good:

Topp Marketing, muss man anerkennen! Da waren ähnlich gute Strategen am Werk wie bei der Quantum Radical Boilie-Range|rolleyes


----------



## Angler9999 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*

Ich denke jeder geführte fast Köder hat eine höhere Chance auf einen Biss. Jedoch die Ente ist der Spaßköder schlechthin. Sieht gut aus, macht was her, läuft geil im Wasser und falls wieder erwartend ein Biss kommt, wird man das ganze Jahr darüber berichten. Top gemacht Savage Gear.


----------



## Naish82 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*



Roter Piranha schrieb:


> ... Also ich denke die Zeit kommt nach der Schonzeit wenn die Küken wieder schwimmen...



Sehe ich auch so. Wenn die Burschen noch in den flachen Buchten stehen...
Klar könnte da auch jetzt was gehen, aber bei den Maßen an Brut&Kleinfisch momentan ist dass wohl die einfachere Beute.

Ich finde es ist ein echt gut aussehender spassköder, für den ich lieber mein Geld ausgebe als ständig für die neuesten Japan-wobbler...

Weiß denn jetzt jemand wohin die Rassel soll?


----------



## Deep Down (19. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*

Rassel? Ist das nicht so ein Ersatzteil für die rotierenden Beine?

Mach mal bitte Foto!


----------



## phirania (19. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*

Dann bin ich mal gespannt,wann der Dackel als Welsköder auf den Markt kommt....:q:q:q


----------



## bavariabeni (19. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*

Ich werd mir die ente auch holen  aber bei mit kommt danny the duck auch noch in die box.

Ich habe es bei mit auch schon erlebt das ausgewachsene enten verschlungen worden sind(live).

Bei uns ist zugar mal n schwan nachts angegriffen worden(warscheinlich vom waller )aber der wär mir noch lieber

Bin aber noch unschlüssig  ob ich entenfarbe nehm oder duckanterl(bläßhun)farbig
Die gibts bei uns nämlich zu hauuuufen

Das mit den reflexbissen kenn ich nur zu gut aber hab auch schon auf whopperplopper gefangen und der siet nich wirklich aus wie n fisch und die hatten lange zeit um zu beobachten



Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Allround-Angler (19. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*

Vor über 30 Jahren hatte DAM mal einen Mauswobbler im Programm. Hatte sich nie durchgesetzt.

Man muss unterscheiden zwischen Notnahrung und bevorzugter Nahrung.

Schon rein verdauungstechnisch dürften Warmblüter einem kaltblütigen Fisch schwer im Magen liegen:
Knochen, Federn bzw. Haare, Warmblüterfett, dass bei Wassertemperatur fest ist.
In über 30 Jahren habe ich an meinem Hausgewässer nie von solchen Mageninhalten gehört, geschweige denn selber etwas gesehen.
Könnten die, die sowas erleben, bitte mal Fotos machen? Danke, wäre sehr nett|wavey:.

Aber wie immer lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren, zum Dazulernen ist es nie zu spät.
Eine Ratte in Chromfarben ist für den Raubfisch vielleicht gar keine Ratte, sondern ein Weißfisch; eine Ente mit "Propellerantrieb" ist vielleicht gar keine Ente, sondern ein interessanter unbekanter Happen, ähnlich einem Spinner oder einem Prop-Bait.


----------



## Andal (19. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*

Mach Drillinge an einen Dildo und auch das wird fangen.


----------



## Ruti Island (19. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*

Mal zur Ausgangsfrage: 

Habe die Verpackung grade nicht vorliegen, aber sind in den Kügelchen nicht Löcher drin? Für mich sahen die so aus wie die Kugeln mit denen die Füße befestigt sind. Also vielleicht als Ersatz?!

Zur Sinnhaftigkeit der Köder:

Ich bin mir sicher, dass es 1000x fängigere Köder gibt, aber bei mir ist es einfach Sammlerwahn


----------



## Angelmann67 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*

@Andal,
geile Nummer, stelle mir gerade das riesige Ultraschallbad vor und die Viecher  Leichen alle zur gleichen Zeit.

Fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## Naish82 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*

Hab grad nochmal nachgesehen... 
Du hast recht, es sind 4 kugeln mit Löchern für die Füße.
Da die jedoch nochmal extra verpackt waren sah es für mich aus wie ein Röhrchen mit Rasseln...


----------



## Blechinfettseb (20. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Vor über 30 Jahren hatte DAM mal einen Mauswobbler im Programm. Hatte sich nie durchgesetzt.
> 
> Man muss unterscheiden zwischen Notnahrung und bevorzugter Nahrung.
> 
> ...



Einfach mal kurz googeln, da finden sich schon etliche Bilder. 
 Und glaub mir bei uns passiert das recht häufig. Unser Gewässer ist sehr flach (max. 2,2m) und wir haben einen brutalen Rattenbestand die in der Dämmerung gerne mal die Schwimmeinlage machen. Da kommt es nicht selten vor, dass eine gepflückt wird trotz gutem Weißfischbestand. 

 Bei uns kannst du so ca. im Juli mit Oberflächenköder brutal abräumen. Egal ob mit der Spro Ratte (wie der Kumpel) oder mit Fröschen oder Stickbaits (wie ich). Wenn die Hechte Bock haben hauen die bei uns alles an der Oberfläche weg.

 Auch hört man gleiches aus den holländischen Poldergebieten. Da gibt's auch noch genügend Fotos von Ratten aus Mägen, als man Hecht dort nach entnommen hat.

 Die Köder machen halt was her und sind nett anzuschauen. Jedem einfach wie es gefällt. Wunderköder sind es nicht, aber fangen tun Sie auf jeden Fall.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*

Fakt ist, bei einem Oberflächenköder ist wichtig was der Fisch von unten sieht. Die Silouette ist wichtig.
 Da sieht ein 08/15 Gummifrosch nicht anders aus als die Savagearente.
 Alles was über Wasser ist mag täuschend echt aussehen, überzeugt aber nicht den Fisch sondern fängt nur noch den Angler!
 Das Anglerfangen super geklappt hat, sieht man daran wie viel Leute berichten sie wollen das teil kaufen oder es schon haben. Also hat SG alles richtig gemacht, ein eigentlich völlig sinnloser Köder, der ordentlich Geld einbringt wird zu Hauf gekauft!


----------



## Angler9999 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*

Die Produktvorschau ist doch gelungen oder nicht?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFqjkbJCKv0


Zitat von Allround-Angler  

Eine Ratte in Chromfarben ist für den Raubfisch vielleicht gar keine Ratte, sondern ein Weißfisch; eine Ente mit "Propellerantrieb" ist vielleicht gar keine Ente, sondern ein interessanter unbekanter Happen, ....

Viellleicht ist es ja auch Manuel Neuer


----------



## Ruti Island (20. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Die Produktvorschau ist doch gelungen oder nicht?




Das sind aber nur Ausschnitte aus dem Video von Savage Gear.

Ente:
https://youtu.be/EtOGeiTas8I

Ratte:
https://youtu.be/XXXI4gRop7c

Sind schon sehr gut gemacht die Videos.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*



Andal schrieb:


> Mach Drillinge an einen Dildo und auch das wird fangen.


Challenge accepted #6


----------



## Andal (20. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Challenge accepted #6



Am Romsdalfjord haben sie es schon mit einem rosa Gummischwanz probiert und sie haben Köhler damit gefangen. Die Chancen stehen also nicht schlecht.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Challenge accepted #6



Gibt es alles schon lange und hat bewiesen das es Fisch fängt.


----------



## kati48268 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*

Dildo, Möhre,... gab's alles schon.
Letztendlich wissen wir eh nicht genau, was einen Angriff auslöst.
Viele Kunstköder sehen weder wie ein Fisch aus oder bewegen sich so, da muss man nicht mal bei den Kuriositäten gucken.


----------



## _Pipo_ (20. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*

Meine Lieblingsgewässer für Hechte sind eigentlich wie maßgeschneidert für solche Köder.

Es handelt sich um verschiedene Gräben mitten in den Obsthöfen, 1,2m bis 1,5m tief. Voll von Ratten die durch die Gegend schwimmen, die sich zur Erntezeit kugelrund an den Äpfeln futtern.
Verkrautete Gewässer, jede Menge Enten unterwegs, noch mehr kleine Enten zur richtigen Zeit.
Alle 2 Meter springen Frösche vom Ufer ins Wasser.

Und zu guter letzt ist dann noch alles voll mit Hechten |supergri

Mit einem flach laufenden Wobbler scheppert es auf 150 Meter Strecke gerne gleich 3 mal, am liebsten direkt an der Oberfläche kommen die Attacken.

Wenn es ein Gewässer gibt, in dem Köder wie Frösche, Mäuse, Ratten oder Enten garantiert fängig sein müssten, dann hier.
Weder auf Maus noch auf verschiedene Frösche habe ich bis jetzt einen einzigen Biss bekommen....


----------



## Chris1711 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*

Am Bodden war ich dabei wo jemand sein altes Nokia 5110 mit Drillingen bestückt hat. Was soll ich sagen der hat auch darauf gefangen


----------



## bavariabeni (21. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*

Hab gerade n video gesehen wo einer n waller mit der ente fängt
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 +quellenangabe um nichts zu riskieren 
Man sieht nich viel aber falls wer von euch instagram hatt kann ja auf der seite das video ansehen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (22. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*

http://abgemetert.blogspot.de/2016/08/bbz-1-rat-die-rattenscharfe.html

 Soviel dann auch zu den Ratten!


----------



## Muckimors (22. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*

Ich habe mir sowohl die Wackelente als auch die Ratte bestellt. 

Ob das nun funktioniert oder nicht, ist mir egal. Ich mach mir den Spaß einfach. Und wenn es nicht an der Oberfläche funktioniert, dann verlängere ich die Tauchschaufel und versuche damit tief zu angeln. Das Problem scheint mir in unseren Gewässern eher zu sein, daß die Hechte ihre Deckung nur ungern aufgeben. 

Aber nen Hecht übern nen Meter, im Winter, der ordentlich Hunger hat ??? 

Ich habe auch noch nie gesehen, daß sich ein Raubfisch sowas geholt hat, andererseits habe ich aber auch noch nie richtig junge Bisamratten bei uns im Wasser gesehen. Immer nur die großen Teile. Zu irgendeiner zeit hätte ich doch wohl mal bei den vielen angelstunden ne kleine Ratte sehen müssen. 

Die Euphorie am Wasser,  daß doch was passieren könnte ist mir der Preis jedenfalls wert..

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Angler2097 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*

Ich denke, die kommen erst ab einer gewissen Grösse aus ihrem Bau. Junge Ratten sieht man selten und ich bin viel draussen.


----------



## jkc (23. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*



bavariabeni schrieb:


> Hab gerade n video gesehen wo einer n waller mit der ente fängt...



Richtig geil, super gemacht:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyvCQVbm1Cs

Grüße JK


----------



## bavariabeni (23. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*

https://youtu.be/9slklYixUXA
Dieses ist mit ner anderen ente

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jamdoumo (24. September 2016)

*AW: Savage Gear Suicide Duck*

Gibts die 10 cm version überhaupt noch irgendwo?


----------

